# Nikegurl's IM COMP. Journal



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2003)

*Hilary (nikegurl) is joining the fun*

Count me in - I'm gonna do it!  The thought of posting pics the way I look right now doesn't thrill me at ALL.  But pictures don't lie and I love that we're all in it together so I'm psyched!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah go Hillary!!!!  So glad to have you with us    This is going to be so much fun


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

This is great!!  Us Nike women need to stick together


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL  I just bought new Nike's today


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2003)

that is me in the avi....but it's an old picture and I've slacked lately.    (that means I'm fatter now)

thanks for the support.  i'm excited!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

GO NIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your gonna do great honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

awwww (Blushing) Your sooo sweet!! THANK You so much!! That means SO much to me!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm talking to myself too as I say this... PLEASE no whoring in the journal! We can chat here:   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...&threadid=21373

I really want to keep this neat and tidy so I can get the help I need along the way.  Thanks!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2003)

photos are taken.  i'll have the disc tomorrow and get them posted with stats tomorrow or by friday at the latest.

i'm going to use TP's carb rotation plan - standard 3 day cycle.

i've decided tomorrow and Friday will both be no carb days just to launch things.  then it will be "High Low No repeat"

gym will be like this:

SAT        LEGS
SUN       OFF
MON      CHEST & ABS
TUES     BACK
WED      SHOULDERS
THURS   ARMS & ABS
FRI        OFF 

Sometimes Sat and Sun will flip flop but 1 will be legs and 1 will be off.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 24, 2003)

Glad to see you here  Good luck babe


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

Today was my first of 2 no carb days to start me off.  

Only "oops" was that I forgot all about my fish oil capsules.  So I added a bit of fat in the form of safflower mayo and no carb dressing.

Tomorrow I'll remember the fish oil caps - 3 at each of 5 meals.

Today went like this:

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 3
4 oz ground sirloin
bit of mustard

MEAL 4
can tuna
stalk celery
2 tsp safflower mayo

MEAL 5
1.5 scoops whey

MEAL 6
can (5 oz) chicken breast
2 tsp Drew's shiitake ginger dressing
cup romaine lettuce

TOTALS:
1110 calories
182 g protein
36 g fat
9 g carb (subtracted fiber out)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 25, 2003)

glad to see that your in the comp. hun...your gonna do great...building muscle is key to staying lean


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey NG!  I'm so glad you decided to join the competition.  I have some Apple Protein I'm going to send you.  Anyway, I'm not here to chat just some pointers, here goes.

Not enough fat for you.  You should increase by about 10G and please try and make it Fish Oil.

Don't worry about subtracting fiber and be sure not to subtract fiber on your low carb days.

Ok, thats it for now. Good luck doll!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo and Jodi.  Please keep checking up on me and offering advice.  I really appreciate you guys and Leslie too!

I did mess up on the fat - forgot the fish oil caps but I've got them with me today!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You should increase by about 10G and please try and make it Fish Oil.



This is so beautiful, I could cry.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2003)

i won't let you down.  12-15 g fish oil daily.  promise!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This is so beautiful, I could cry.


Well your a good teacher and trainer. 

NG you will be fine.  What are you going to do with your carb days.  I'm just thinking back from last month


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2003)

i'll tell you what i am NOT going to do  

i'm not going to panic and skimp on high carb days.
i'm not going to feel bad after high carb days so i change low carb days into no carb days.
then i won't be binging on bread b/c of too many no carb and very low carb days.

i'm gonna stick to the plan.  i'm gonna have faith.  REALLY  

i'll save the fiber one for high carb days only b/c i may have portion size issues on low carb days.

on low days i'll have oats/brown rice and/or yams (plus fruit)
on high i'll have the fiber one twice and brown rice and yams (plus fruit)

i'm just gonna steer clear of bread entirely.  it's better for me not to even go down that aisle at the store...


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2003)

CHEST - I'm weak on everything from too much time away from the gym....It can only get better

FLAT DB PRESS

12 x 30
10 x 30
9 x 30

INCLINE HAMMER MACHINE PRESS
10 x 50
7 x 60
9 x 50

PEC DECK
10 x 45
10 x 45
10 x 45

ABS - 12 sets total


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'll tell you what i am NOT going to do
> 
> i'm not going to panic and skimp on high carb days.
> ...


 Well this is good to hear.  So now where the meals chicky?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

you're gonna kill me.  no - i haven't cheated.  but i'm making a change already.  i know it's all about consistency and lots of things will work if i stick with them and no plan will work if i don't stick to it....but for mental reasons right now i want to go a different direction for 3-4 weeks.  i'm going back to something very close to my very first DPw8 style eating plan b/c i did really well on it.

now i know i did well on it b/c it's the one i stuck to the most and that was likely a timing thing as much as the diet itself.  but i associate it with success.

so i'm starting there and as i tweak i know i'll find my way to carb rotation.  just not feeling it right now....


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

BACK 

BB Row 
12 x 50 
10 x 50 
7 x 60 

Superset WG Lat Pulldown & Seated Cable Row 

10 x 80 + 8 x 80 
10 x 80 + 7 x 80 
10 x 80 + 9 x 70 

DB Row 

10 x 30 
10 x 30 
9 x 30 

Rack Pulls 
12 x 95 
10 x 115 
10 x 115


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

here's my plan starting tomorrow.  (today is high carb so i figure why switch 'til after i enjoy my fiber one.....   )

6 meals a day (5 on weekends)
protein:  30 g at each meal
fat:  10 - 15 g per meal
carbs:  under 30 grams for 7 days

will carb up after 7 days - oats, yam, banana, peanut butter

after 7 days will up my daily carbs to 30-50 grams (breakfast and post workout)

will carb up twice a week.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

NG  - why do you keep switch plans?  You need to try something out and stick with it.    Please find something and give it a fair shot or your only going to confuse your body.  You know how to do this, come on girl.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

you're right.  i know it.  my body has seen near starvation, binging and about 3 eating plans in the last few months.  it's ridiculous.  i'm going to stick with this no matter what for at least 3-4 weeks.

i'm not switching b/c i think it's "better".  actually, it all works when i stick to it.  i'm switching for mental reasons.  when i used this before i did stick to it and i did get my best results (b/c i stuck to it) so i associate it with success instead of messing up.

i'm so tired of the messing up.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 1, 2003)

On your carb up days, 30-50 grams is still pretty low. Wouldn't you want to increase that number, especially since you will be carb depleting on the other days?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

for the first 7 days i'll be keeping carbs below 30 grams all from veggies.  then when i carb up it'll be a meal of oats, yam, banana and pb.

then i'll deplete again for 4 days only on these days my daily carbs will range from 30-50 grams.  that's not counting the carb up meal twice a week.

so the 30-50 grams is the number not counting carb up meal.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

nikegurl...7 days of 30grams of carbs is terrible...what in heavans name are you trying to acomplish hun?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

to be honest, i'm undecided on THAT part.

except for the 7 day thing at the beginning i'm recycling an old DPw8 eating plan (you remember  ) that i did really well on.

like i mentioned before - i know nothing will work if i don't stick with it but i associate this plan with good results b/c i stuck with it and made great progress before.

anyway - the 7 day thing was a recent suggestion by DP shhh

does have me worried that i might be setting myself up for failure.

maybe i should reconsider and to the plan minus the 7 days and opt for 4 instead... (thanks for watching out for me!)


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

4 would be better hun...7 is quite drastic IMHO


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

4 it is.  i know i can do that!   

thanks so much for helping - now i feel like my concern on the 7 day thing was valid and not me just being a wuss!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

your no wuss honey...you should have seen me on 7 days without any carbs...even veggies...i almost killed everyone around me and couldnt even say my name


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

yeah - i did it once when i was in college and it was hellish.  

i remember looking up at a professor i'd had all semester and honestly having no clue what his name was.  freaky


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

I agree, 7 days is too long w/o a carb up.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2003)

still weak but it'll come...

SHOULDERS

DB PRESSES 
10 x 25 
10 x 25 
8 x 25 
7 x 25 

SIDE LATERALS 
2 sets as ladders (reps x weight) 

5x5 + 5x8 + 5x12 + 5x15 + 5X12 + 5x8 + 6x5 

5x5 + 5x8 + 5x12 + 4x15 + 4X12 + 4x8 + 4x5 

then i did a single dropset for set #3 

9x12 + 6x8 

UPRIGHT ROWS 
10 x 40 
10 x 40 
 9 x 40 

REAR DELT MACHINE 
10 x 45 
10 x 45 
8 x 45 

FRONT RAISES (DB) 
10 x 5 
10 x 5 
10 x 5


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> still weak but it'll come...
> 
> SHOULDERS
> ...


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Leslie.  I bumped it up from last time but you're right - I can go up more in weight even if I lose reps b/c I REALLY want some shoulder growth.

I've been slacking so much lately at the gym that I was sort of guessing when I picked my weights.  

I know it was hard to lift my arm to unlock the car door at the end so I got something done - but I have to bump it up next time for sure.

And you're not picking on me!  You're helping and I really appreciate it.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2003)

feeling pretty crappy.  sore throat and really congested.   just a cold but sux.


ARMS Yesterday

SUPERSET #1

Pressdowns
12 x 35
9 x 40
8 x 40

EZ Bar Curls
10 x 40
8 x 50
7 x 50

SUPERSET #2
Overhead DB Extension
12 x 25
8 x 30
7 x 30

Preacher Machine
10 x 30
8 x 35
8 x 35

SUPERSET #3
Hammer Curls
10 x 15
8 x 20
7 x 20

One Arm Cable Extensions (Palm Up)
12 x 20 
8 x 25
12 x 20

dropped the weight b/c i just wasn't feeling that same super squeeze at the bottom with 25.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

So how's it going?  Did you start the new meal plan?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2003)

Nike.. Where are you ?  We miss you


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks for checking on me.  i have a sinus infection and bronchitis so it's been a rough week.  always freaking something with me.  i haven't been to the gym since sunday and since i had a fever this morning i'm pretty sure tonight is out as well.

i haven't officially started the new eating plan but i've been very "good" if that makes sense.  my friend made me homemade chicken soup with brown rice in it and i've been eating plenty.  i've also had several apples and pears.  so - too many carbs to be on my eating plan but no crap at least.

i cannot wait to get back to the gym.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2003)

GET WELL SOON HONEY!!!  REST!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks.  just frustrated b/c it's hanging on and on....i slept for 14 hours last night so i've got the resting thing down!  lol


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 13, 2003)

still pretty sick.  i feel better and my sinuses are less congested but the cough sounds terrible and i'm wheezing still.  the only good thing is i ate 5 meals each day saturday and sunday and all clean.  i had brown rice and 1/2 apple as carbs on saturday and sliced up a yam sunday and baked the slices like chips so not doing my carb deplete plan but at least not cheating on anything bad.

kept my protein up but i really have to get back in the gym.  wish the cough and wheezing would end but glad that i feel better.

i'm going to give myself one more day off and then go tomorrow even if i'm still wheezing and coughing just to do SOMETHING.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 13, 2003)

hang in there nike! hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear you're sick NG  Take care of yourself


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 14, 2003)

Tuesday meals.  I'm gonna type what I have packed and planned for the day and edit if needed.

MEAL 1
4 oz ground turkey breast
3 egg whties
1/2 apple
multi vitamin

MEAL 2
can tuna
2 cups salad
2 Tbs Newman's dressing

MEAL 3
2 scoops protein powder
1 Tbs whipping cream
3 peach slices (frozen, unsweetened)

MEAL 4
5 oz chicken
cup green beans



Today's major goal:  more water!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

i like the goal of the day ng....good idea.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks j'bo.  i HAVE to get the water thing down.  i've had spurts of doing well with it but usually i don't drink nearly enough.  i know how important it is so i just have to do it and do it all the time.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2003)

today's meals - mod carb/cal

MEAL 1
1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese
3 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

MEAL 2
2 scoops protein powder
1 Tbs heavy cream
4 peach slices (frozen, no sugar added)

MEAL 3
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
cup romaine/endive lettuce
2 Tbs Newman's dressing

MEAL 4
same as #2

MEAL 5
4 oz ground sirloin
cup broccoli
3 fish oil caps


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

Good job on the meals NG


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2003)

thanks.  starting to at least follow a plan instead of just making a plan and eating crap anyway.

here's today (carb up day)

MEAL 1
4 oz ground turkey breast
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 scoops protein powder
1 Tbs heavy cream
3 peach slices

MEAL 3
can tuna
salad greens
2 Tbs Newman's dressing

MEAL 4
same as Meal 2

MEAL 5
cup brown rice
cup green beans
6 oz yam
4 oz banana
Tbs butter


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey NG.  How's it going?  You feeling better?  I know what you felt like.  I went through the exact same illness.  I had Sinusistis and Bronchitis.  Stinks, I know.  I still have a little cough, which they say is the last to leave!  I'm glad you're sticking with your meals while being sick still.  I admire that.  You're a strong one I tell ya and you're going to do extremely well.  I just know it.

Your work outs are looking good, but like Leslie said, you need to stimulate growth.  The advice she gave you in regards to switching your weights around each set, will do just the trick.  

Something that works with me.  When you're lifting a challenging set, try talking to yourself when you feel you're gonna stop PUSH to get through, even if you can't get the full range of motion.  Work through the burn.  If you need help and have a spotter, that's great.  Ask him/her to put a finger on the weight and help maybe by one pound pressure, you'll be amazed how much that really helps.  When you feel yourself getting stuck, at that moment, think of your goals.  Think where you want to go with weight training and diet.  That's just what I do.  

Anyway...I can't wait to see your pics woman!  I bet you're gonna look FANTASTIC.

BTW --  I'll delete this tomorrow after you read it.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2003)

nah, don't delete it!  it's inspirational.   

my cough still sounds really bad but i'm feeling so much better.  thanks for asking.  hope you are too!

back to the gym tomorrow.  i'm going to be so weak...if i'm going to be totally honest with myself i haven't been consistent with the gym since before i moved...and that means june.   

but i really want to do this.  i really want to get leaner and build muscle.  and i'm going to stick with it and actually do it instead of talking about what i used to do or what i might do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> back to the gym tomorrow.  i'm going to be so weak...if i'm going to be totally honest with myself i haven't been consistent with the gym since before i moved...and that means june.
> 
> but i really want to do this.  i really want to get leaner and build muscle.  and i'm going to stick with it and actually do it instead of talking about what i used to do or what i might do.




Hey sweety:  If you really want it, you'll do it...You'll make it and nothing will get in your way.  If something does get in your way, there's a reason for it.  Just pick up and get back in the routine.  That's the hardest part.  But, once you get going, there's no turning back.  You're a addicted to it and you want more and you thrive to see the changes you're about to make.    I have faith in you NG.  Hang in there.  We're all watching over you and we'll help out in anyway we can.


So...get that mind set and start kicking some  B U T T.  Woohoo....

For what it's worth......I use to talk about it.  The working out and diet thing......Then, I got inspired and motivated.  I saw what and who I wanted to be and knew I could achieve.  

Remember this.  Desire + Consistency ='s Results!

I'll delete this also, if you want me to....hang in there and if you ever need anything just PM me or shoot me an email.  Try to stay with a plan for 6 weeks and remember, it takes 6 weeks for your body to make a permanent change.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2003)

thanks again.  i used to make myself proud with my eating and gym.  not lately.  i think sometimes i make it too complicated.

bottom line is i feel much better mentally and physically when i stick to both.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 17, 2003)

Exactly NG you know what to do 
You jsut need to suck it up and DO IT


----------



## Jenny (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah Nike, Just DO IT!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2003)

group hug.  you guys are awesome.  i know i don't say it enough - THANK YOU so much for always being there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2003)

i swear i need to NEVER EVER take extended time off from the gym again.  i hate how weak i am when i go back.  i miss feeling strong but i never realize how much i like that until i mess it up.

i feel good about yesterday's workout b/c i really pushed myself.  i feel bad about it because it was still really sucky.  rant over.

CHEST

Flat DB Press
10 x 30
10 x 30
7 x 35

Incline DB Press
10 x 25
8 x 30
7 x 30

Pec Deck
10 x 45
10 x 45
8 x 45

ABS:  9 sets total


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2003)

ARMS

Superset #1     BB Curl + Skull Crushers

10 x 40 + 10 x 30
6 x 50 + 10 x 30
7 x 50 + 9 x 30

(I can probably go heavier on the skull crushers but there's not 35 lb preset bb - only 30 and 40.  I'll try 40 next time and see how that goes)

SUPERSET #2  Hammer Curls + Overhead DB Extensions (2 hand)

6 x 22.5 + 12 x 22.5

8 x 20 + 9 x 25

8 x 20 + 8 x 25

SUPERSET #3 Cable Curls (EZ Bar) + 1 Arm Pushdown

8 x 55 + 8 x 25
8 x 55 + 6 x 25
7 x 60 + 9 x 20


Legs tonight


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2003)

MEAL 1 
1.5 scoops protein powder 
2.5 Tbs whipping cream 
3 peach slices (frozen, unsweetened) 

275 calories 
33 protein 
12 fat 
9 carbs 


MEAL 2 
2 oz ground turkey breast 
3 eggs 
1/2 cucumber 

282 calories 
32 protein 
15 fat 
5 carb

MEAL 3
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
stalk celery

256 calories
33 protein
12 fat
1 carb

MEAL 4
4 oz chicken breast
cup broccoli
2 Tbs Newman's

277 calories
35 protein
14 fat
5 carb

MEAL 5
4 oz ground sirloin
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese

260 calories
36 protein
11 fat
5 carb

MEAL 6
1.5 scoops protein powder
2 Tbs whipping cream
4 frozen strawberries (unsweetened)

270 calories
33 protein
12 fat
7 carb

TOTALS:

1620 calories
203 protein
77 fat
29 carb (subtraced fiber)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2003)

looking great, I take it your feeling better.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2003)

feeling much better!  thanks for asking.  (but i'm weak and too fat for my liking!)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2003)

i really have to be much better with my logging. 

still weak as hell but trying. 
diet has been pretty good but i ate an ENTIRE can of olives saturday so that had to be tons of fat and calories. i refuse to find out exactly how many. 

yesterday was chest and abs. can't wait to get my weights back up. it's been a slow go so far. 

CHEST 

Flat DB Press 
10 x 30 
8 x 35 
7 x 35 
6 x 35 and i barely got that last rep up 

Incline DB Press 
10 x 25 
7 x 30 
8 x 25 

Flat Flyes (DB) 
7 x 20 
10 x 15 
10 x 15 

Pec Deck 
10 x 45 
10 x 45 
8 x 45 

ABS 

6 sets total.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2003)

I didn't superset yesterday - I have 2 friends who have been talking about joining the gym for ages and they both did on Sunday.  I'm trying to teach them but it basically sucks for me.  I know - I'm a shitty friend for saying that.  I wish my schedule would allow me to help them apart from my own workout but it doesn't so they're working out with me.

I've decided this week it won't kill me to stick with mostly straight heavier sets but next week I'm going to have to "do my thing".  


*ARMS*

EZ Bar Curls
10 x 40
8 x 50
7 x 50

Preacher Curls
10 x 25
10 x 35
7 x 45
6 x 45

Concentration Curls (I actually did these in between first tricep exercise sets)
10 x 12
8x 12
8 x 12

Dip Machine
10 x 75
8 x 90
7 x 90

Pushdowns
10 x 30
8 x 40
9 x 40

Legs tonight.  I've really got to find a way to cut them both lose asap.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha, I know the feeling when training friends NG  It doesn't make you a shitty friend for saying it, it just makes you someone who is dedicated to her workouts  If I decide to train with a friend I do that on top of my regular training, I need to do my thing without being asked questions in the middle of every set! That is if it's a friend who doesn't usually train with weights..

Doing good  How's the nutrition?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2003)

thanks for understanding.  not sure what i'm going to do about this but i have to come up with something.  i drive them both since they live between me and the gym and they don't have a car....

and my time is really tight 'cause i've been working really long days so we're there for about an hour and the hour is the one i have to get my workout in and show them stuff and a lot of what i want to do they shouldn't do yet since they have never lifted.  

it's stressing me out b/c i want out of it but can't think of how to do it.  maybe they'll be so sore they won't want to continue.   

i'll log today's meals and do a better job keeping up.  eating has been good except for saturday when i ate an entire can of olives.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

Just tell them how you feel  If they are real friends they'll understand that. Or lie and tell them that you don't really know how beginners should start out (I know you know that ) so they might be better off hiring a trainer. Most gyms gives a couple of free sessions when new people sign up. They are not your responsibility just because they're your friends 
Or go there once on a weekend and show them exercises and write them programs with things to think of with form and stuff. Then you can just keep a little eye on them while you're doing your thing 

Yum olives  I think I'll add some of them to my meals too, but I do have a tendency to eat more than I should too so I better watch out


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2003)

i like the weekend idea!  i can show them how to do everything and set them up on a routine where maybe they do chest shoulders and triceps on day.  legs back and biceps the other day.  and have them train 4 days a week.  i think that's how i started.  do you think that's a good beginner routine or should they do full body each time?

thanks Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

IMO beginners don't necessarily need to do full body each time. A three day split of chest/triceps/abs, legs/calves, back/shoulders/biceps would be good. The two day split you suggested would also work  Stick to the basic exercises and don't let them go too heavy but focus on form. Need to prepare joints and ligaments before going all heavy


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

i'm still being a bit lazy with my meals and obviously with my logging.  meals have been good but sometimes i go too long between meals and i've been having tiny cheats every couple of days which just have to stop.  

i swear - starting monday i'm turning it up several notches.  no more easing back into things.  that part's done.  enough already.  i have to log everyday and i have to eat my meals on time and not CHEAT!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

WED workout BACK

WG Lat Pulldown

10 x 80
10 x 90
9 x 90
7 x 100

DB Rows

10 x 30
8 x 35
7 x 35

Hypers

3 sets of 10 holding 10 lb plate


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds good NG  I'll be watching


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

THURS workout SHOULDERS

DB Presses
10 x 22.5
7 x 27.5
6 x 27.5

my shoulders suck AND they're weak!

SIDE LATERALS

first 2 sets did as ladders up and down the db rack

5 x 8 + 5 x 12 + 5 x 15 + 5 x 12 + 5 x 8

5 x 8 + 5 x 12 + 5 x 15 + 5 x 12 + 5 x 8

these HURT!

last set - dropset (couldn't do the ladders even one more time)

7 x 12 + 6 x 8

REAR DELT MACHINE

10 x 45
10 x 45
9 x 45


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Sunday 11/2 Workout. Chest & Abs 

strength has been slow to come back. frustrating.... 

CHEST 

Flat DB Press 

10 x 30 
10 x 35 
7 x 35 

Incline Smith Press (weights not counting the bar) 

9 x 40 
10 x 40 
7 x 50 (needed light spot on last 2 reps) 
7 x 50 (needed a spot on last 3 reps. made me mad.  ) 

Pec Deck 
10 x 45 
8 x 60 + 5 x 45 
8 x 60 + 4 x 45 

ABS 

total of 9 sets. rested after each group of 3 sets.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

Looks like you're back in the game.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## lina (Nov 4, 2003)

I know I would be depressed coming in here looking at strong NG's journal!  Well, I know atleast muscle has some kind of memory eventhough mine may have Alzheimers!  

Sorry, if no whoring is allowed in these comp journals... I haven't checked out the rules... I just wanted to check in quickly and get some motivation before I go to the gym... You are doing great!!!!

How are you today?


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I didn't superset yesterday - I have 2 friends who have been talking about joining the gym for ages and they both did on Sunday.  I'm trying to teach them but it basically sucks for me.  I know - I'm a shitty friend for saying that.  I wish my schedule would allow me to help them apart from my own workout but it doesn't so they're working out with me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

NG will def. give you motivation Lina


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

awww shucks!  I have nice visitors!  thank you so much everyone.  i'm still a long way from where I left off but I'll never get there (and pass that level) if I don't shuttup and just start over.  so at least I'm on my way!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

Last night was arms.  It doesn't look too fancy on paper but it was a good workout for me.

BICEPS

HAMMER CURLS
10 x 20 
9 x 22.5
8 x 22.5

PREACHER CURLS
10 x 35
10 x 40
7 x 45

CONCENTRATION CURLS
10 x 10
8 x 12.5
7 x 12.5

TRICEPS

DIPS
x 8
x 5
x 4  (oops....these were harder than I remembered!)

OVERHEAD DB EXTENSION (2 arm)
10 x 30
9 x 30
9 x 30

PUSHDOWNS
10 x 40
10 x 40
8 x 40

I really hate pushdowns.  I'm gonna lay off them for awhile.  There's plenty else I can do for triceps.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I really hate pushdowns.  I'm gonna lay off them for awhile.  There's plenty else I can do for triceps.


Very true.  Ever try kick backs???


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

Yep!  Love those.  They're hard but I can really really feel them at the top contracted position.  Kickbacks are in for next week and pushdowns are out!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2003)

That or take a single handle with underhand grip. Those burn.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

yep - i don't hate those!  thanks dvlmn666.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 6, 2003)

ohmygoodlord my legs SUCK   

i've been sporadic and slacking in the gym for months. but i've been consistent with legs. i've consistenly skipped them since June.   

leg workout was really bad. and to make it worse - my legs sucked even when i was training them hard. so now it's much worse. 

Squats (i tried to console myself by saying at least i DID squats. but it was so bad that even that didn't make me feel any better) 

10 x 65 
10 x 85 
7 x 85 

Extensions 

8 x 70 
6 x 70 
8 x 50 

SLDL w/DBs (i actually liked these. i usually use the bar) 

10 x 40s 
10 x 40s 
9 x 40s 

Seated Leg Curl Machine 
10 x 50 
8 x 70 
7 x 70 

it was very very bad....


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2003)

I feel you NG.. I did legs today too and OWWW  And it will be even worse tomorrow


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 6, 2003)

thanks sweetie.  i don't mind the hurting.  i mind the workout itself being really hard and me being really weak AGAIN.  

all i can do to fix that is to keep going but it was pretty depressing still to see all the harm my months off legs had done.  not just weights either - i was huffing and puffing on my 3rd set of light squats (that felt heavy to me)

hope you don't hurt too much!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2003)

Legs! Legs! Legs!  I feel you on that one!

Hi NG!

One thing my trainer had me do is variable angles and 20 reps each! 3 times over!

NG, Jenny and I are suffering!!  Someone  us! 

Definitely NG, I hear you on your comment as well in the sense of "keep going".  It can only get better.  Believe me.. On my chest workout, my trainer makes me do chest, back and then 3 sets of pushups (15-20 reps!).  I think the more "I think I can't" continue, the better motivatation it causes because I end up doing it!  

Have a great weekend and an awesome workout (s)!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2003)

thanks babe!  we'll get there if we keep going.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Nikegurl! Wanted to give you a little cheer: Yay You!!  The important thing is you are working hard now, so just forget about what you "should have done" or "didn't do" in the past and just focus on what you CAN Do now. I know you can do it!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2003)

NG, where are ya??


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 11, 2003)

i'm here.  so freaking tired....been helping an older lady who lives in my building get to work at night during the bus strike and it's starting to wear me out.  i went to the gym at 11:30 last night just so i wouldn't miss it.  only slept about 4 hours and that just isn't enough for me....

all is well though.  my meals are going to be lame today due to serious lack of variety but i'll post 'em anyway.  (lots of tuna and shakes.  boring and not the best but better than giving up on the day entirely)


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm here.  so freaking tired....been helping an older lady who lives in my building get to work at night during the bus strike and it's starting to wear me out.  i went to the gym at 11:30 last night just so i wouldn't miss it.  only slept about 4 hours and that just isn't enough for me....
> 
> all is well though.  my meals are going to be lame today due to serious lack of variety but i'll post 'em anyway.  (lots of tuna and shakes.  boring and not the best but better than giving up on the day entirely)



The lack of sleep and the constant errands or in this case, chores of heavenly duties (older lady), I know.. can take a tremendous toll physically but mostly, emotionally.  When I know I need to go to the gym and I can't it 's completely frustrating.  On the other hand, going to the gym when mentally unprepared becomes AGGRAVATING!!!  

It's good to hear that your diet is not full of garbag-o so at least you remain well in that dept.  Don't worry NG, you've always seem to hit the target really well with your training... things will get BETTER!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks David for your kind words!  it's a weird cycle.  i truly like this woman and i really think it's the right thing to do but it's turned my schedule upside down....i'm not going to keep doing it after this week though.  i'm barely sleeping.

but i'm still going to the gym so that part feels good!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 12, 2003)

been doing loads of reading on ckds...

thinking about trying it.  not 100% decided but lots of things about them appeal to me.  i'll keep reading up and order lyle mcdonald's books friday.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

I hear you on the CKD. I just read Ultimate diet and while I think it sounds promising, those full body workouts are not appealing to me.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 12, 2003)

yep - no way can i bring myself to change my training like that.  i've heard of people using ckd or tkd without those full body and depletion workouts.

i'm still researching.  it seems like most people who have used them are steering me more toward tkd since i want to keep my workouts intact.  i just like the idea of ckd better....we'll see.  i'm working out details.

tkd you have some slow burning carbs preworkout and dextrose post workout.

i've never personally been a fan of the post workout insulin spike though.  also, it's a vague instruction to carb up still on occassion but not each weekend like ckd. 

so eating wise i prefer ckd but seems that people are saying tkd would suit my workout style better.

i'll keep ya posted!  (i may just do ckd and workout my way to see what happens)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

Definately NG don't worry about those full body depletion workouts.  Those are in his books for the average dieter not a BB.  Just follow your workouts and you'll be fine.  If you want the Friday before your carb load you can do a full body circuit training just to be sure your fully depleted.    just an idea but not necessary IMO.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks jodi!  a LOT of people who have used CKD and TKD are urging me to keep the refeeds that CKD uses (to maintain leptine levels) and ingest some carbs (dextrose) post workout like TKD (to maintain workout performance)

Not sure if I personally can be in ketosis if I have the dextrose and I was leaning towards not having carbs after workouts. 

still - i'm being urged to at least try it that way.  i guess it can't hurt and it seems to work for some...

I'm still thinking it through


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

new journal started for my ckd which started today.  i won't be updating this one.


----------

